# Question about making smoking props



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone out there have experience making props that smoke? Not props like a dragon that could use a regular fogger - but props like handguns or backpacks.

Basically, I was considering how to make steampunk stuff more "steamy" by adding smoke such as might come from a coal furnace - or steam from an engine. 

Ideally, the solution would be battery operated so it could be portable / wearable. I would also like it to puff intermittently like a steam engine, though continuously might work sometimes too.

I have been looking at "smoke units" for model trains. These appear to use solutions similar to those used by foggers. They are powered by the track - usually at least 15 volts. Has anyone out there actually used one of these units for a prop other than a model train? Any advice on brand, sourcing, or modifications?

Anyone have a better idea maybe? I think it would be pretty cool to see steam coming from a steampunk ray gun, or to make my steampunkins actually look steam powered. I just don't know the best way to do it. If the internet has taught me anything, it's that whatever the idea, someone else has already had it and probably done something with it. I'm reaching out to my peeps first.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=0&Category_Code=VAPORTOYS

I have never used any of these items and have no idea if it would work for you, but it might be worth a look.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Party incense stick? They are about 4 feet tall and burn for hours.Hey, I'm cheap and low tech. I was gonna suggest a warm mist humidifier, but it isn't gonna be 35 degrees where you are, like it's been here the past few Halloweens....


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=0&Category_Code=VAPORTOYS
> 
> I have never used any of these items and have no idea if it would work for you, but it might be worth a look.


Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Party incense stick? They are about 4 feet tall and burn for hours.Hey, I'm cheap and low tech. I was gonna suggest a warm mist humidifier, but it isn't gonna be 35 degrees where you are, like it's been here the past few Halloweens....


Thanks Debbie.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Those Smoke ring toys are REALLY COOL. 

As an ex-smoker, why not use Cigarettes?? Althought now they have bands of chemicals in the rolling papers to make them go out. But along that Idea you could make a "punk" stick of sorts, Make or roll your own. You might be able to use Debbies idea but band a few incense sticks together for more smoke.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

My first thought while reading this was smoke engines for model trains, I see you thought of that. Check out walther.com for this. In the world of theater i have seen tiny foggers that are used to fit in places that a conventional fogger wont fit. I think i have seen these with a battery option. As for a source, you will have to search the theatrical supply web sites. I saw one once at our local supply house once (Syracuse Scenery and Stage Lighting). They have a web site but i am unsure of what it is right now.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You could def use a regular fogger, and simply put a very slow moving mechanism like a fan blade to stop off the hose every few seconds, so the fog comes out intermittently. Put a round disc (a tiny bit smaller than diameter of hose) in the hose, connected to a crankshaft that runs down middle of disc. (Like a baffle you find in heating ducts). As crank turns, disc shuts off hose, then opens it up. You cant really do it another way or smoke woudl leak out the slit you put in the hose to accomadate the shut off mechanism.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

OK Thanks, you guys!


----------

